# Wa Nakiri For Sale



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

Model - Nakiri
Blade Length - 180mm
Steel - O1 (high carbon tool steel)
Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 59mm
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal
Handle Materials - Arizona Ironwood Burl with blond buffalo horn ferrule & endcap


Price - *$585* (Shipping FREE for USA / International -$35)


This nakiri has one of the nicest grinds I've done. Thin, convex, and tapered. Made from cryo treated Rc 60-61 O1 that's tough yet easy to sharpen. 


The handle is wa octagonal made from AZ Desert Ironwood Burl with blond buffalo horn on both ends. This combo should go well with the blade as it patinas over time. 


If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 3, 2018)

Dave - any chance we could get a shot of the edge? &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Dave - any chance we could get a shot of the edge? &#63027;&#63027;&#63027;




The bevel?


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 3, 2018)

Yep. Sorry tax reform is frying my brain...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Yep. Sorry tax reform is frying my brain...




No problem, I figured that's what you were after. 

So the edge is on this one is SUPER thin and the bevel very tiny. 

It's dark outside right now so I can't get a good picture, but, I just cropped out a section in one of the pictures I took earlier that kinda sorta shows the bevel. Here it is....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

I can try to take a picture on the desk and see what I get, I'll get to that ASAP


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

This knife is *SOLD*


----------

